# Non-Wi-Fi Kobo for $99



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

I recv'd an email today that there is an instore sale on Kobo's for $99!  The email said "Final sale.  While quantities last."  I'm considering picking one up for my 11-yr.-old daughter, but I'm going to have to ask for more details about "final sale."  If it means I can't even return it if something goes wrong then I'm definitely not interested, but otherwise it would be an excellent deal seeing as I don't really care about getting Wi-Fi capabilities, but just want it for reading ePubs from the library and loading some classics on it for dd.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

babnaw said:


> I recv'd an email today that there is an instore sale on Kobo's for $99! The email said "Final sale.  While quantities last." I'm considering picking one up for my 11-yr.-old daughter, but I'm going to have to ask for more details about "final sale." If it means I can't even return it if something goes wrong then I'm definitely not interested, but otherwise it would be an excellent deal seeing as I don't really care about getting Wi-Fi capabilities, but just want it for reading ePubs from the library and loading some classics on it for dd.


In-store at Borders, I assume? That would be an awesome deal for someone looking for a reader for library books!


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

Meemo said:


> In-store at Borders, I assume? That would be an awesome deal for someone looking for a reader for library books!


I'm in Canada, so my email said in Chapters, but I don't know what the deal for sure would be stateside.


----------

